# Audi TT 2.0 TFSI Quattro DSG launch control



## Mcgrimes (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi guys,

Pick up my mk3 tomorrow, impressed by the advertised 0-60 time!

But, what I can't seem to find is whether or not I should be expecting launch control; does the mark 3 have it?

If so, what's the 0-60 without using it?


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi,

My TTS Stronic has it and I'm pretty sure the 2.0 TFSI does too in the stronic variant - 0-60 times don't know (who cares  )

Have used it a few times, first car I've owned with the facility - wow...

I think that says enough.

Enjoy.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I'd run the engine in personally before I started worrying about launch control but it's your car and whatever.


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

I'd be interested in knowing this too, been wondering if mine would have launch control. It's one of those unnecessary gizmos that I feel I just need haha. But yeah I will be running mine in for a little bit before doing anything daft.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

I've seen the TTS do 0-62 in 4.1 seconds, so 0-60 is possibly 4 secs (maybe a small amount under 4 secs if all conditions are the best), don't know about the 230ps version though.

Heres where I saw the 0-62 in 4.1s (launch control at 3:45)


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Think his string backed driving gloves make all the difference :lol:


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Shug750S said:


> Think his string backed driving gloves make all the difference :lol:


lol reminds me of the start of Alan Partridge "The string-back just gives you a bit of extra purchase" :lol:


----------



## Mcgrimes (Feb 25, 2016)

Picked my TT up today and just to confirm, no launch control!

Personally I'm glad it doesn't need it!


----------



## jon01 (Feb 13, 2016)

Shug750S said:


> Think his string backed driving gloves make all the difference :lol:


Really completes the look.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

jon01 said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > Think his string backed driving gloves make all the difference :lol:
> ...


  with the 1970's fire extinguisher too. Would you get in a car where the driver is expecting it to burst into flames :roll:


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Mcgrimes said:


> Picked my TT up today and just to confirm, no launch control!
> 
> Personally I'm glad it doesn't need it!


So does that mean on the Quattro Stronic 2.0tfsi the 5.3 0-60 is just purely sticking your foot to the floor? If so that's pretty impressive.


----------



## Dazeaston (May 11, 2016)

I can confirm that my new MK3 TT stronic quattro 230 has launch control ). You need to set to Dynamic Mode, turn off the stop/start and switch off traction control. To launch put your left foot hard on the brake and floor the accelerator with your right foot. Lift your left foot off the brake and keep your right foot down on the accelerator to launch.


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Does it pop up to tell you that you have launch control or is it just sort of assumed? Where does it hold the revs when you plant to the floor??


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Never had to turn off auto start/stop pretty sure dynamic overrides the stop/stop anyway


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

glund91 said:


> Does it pop up to tell you that you have launch control or is it just sort of assumed? Where does it hold the revs when you plant to the floor??


No it doesn't tell you but if you plant the accelerator whilst holding the brake you'll know if it's not engaged maybe around 4K from memory..?


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Dano28 said:


> glund91 said:
> 
> 
> > Does it pop up to tell you that you have launch control or is it just sort of assumed? Where does it hold the revs when you plant to the floor??
> ...


I was just checking as if it isn't hitting the red line it's a pretty good sign that it is indeed launch control.


----------

